# Tyre sizes



## changabang (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi, don't know if anyone can help. I've just bought a Devon conversion on a Renult Master LWB chassis. Having just moved up from a Mazda 4x4 Bongo the first thing I did was get the Renault stuck in a muddy field. Now thinking of putting Goodrich all terrain tyres on it. Original tyres are 225/65 16c I'm looking to replace these with 235/70 R16 Goodrich. Are there any issues in doing this apart from the fact that my speedo will be reading about 3.1mph slower and there might be a bit more road noise? Would there be any issues with clearances etc?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Personally I would never fit anything other than tyres specifically made for motor homes ie "Michelin XC camping". These are specially designed to take the load of a heavy van and have stiffer side walls to help with the fact that motor homes tend to stand still for long periods.

I would check the loading and suitability with Goodrich before committing.

Trevor


----------



## changabang (Oct 7, 2006)

Trevor, thanks for that. Found this maybe I'll just stick with the Conti's I've got on now! http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have Conti Vanco tyres fitted to my Vauxhall Vivaro van that I use for my business. Very happy with them. They seam to wear well too, much better than my mates Dunlops fitted to the same make of Van.

They probably don.t have the stiffer side wall like the Mitchelin XC Camping but not a problem as long as your van is not left standing still for too long.

Trevor


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*tyres*

Yes, try them on a wet road. hope your heart rates good,! never fit anything other than a normal van tyre which have stronger side walls. safe driving. T


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

*tyres*

Hi As others have said make sure the tyres have the correct load rating, you could probably have clearance problems with larger diam. and width. As you say it will put your speedo out. The new Michelin Agila 2 tyres are camper car tyres but with a better block tread for grass surfing.


----------

